# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  El temido gusano del pino reaparece en Extremadura y obliga a poner en cuarentena 45.000 hectáreas de monte

## F. Lázaro

El cuarto caso en Europa y segundo en la región afecta a un árbol en un monte público de Valverde del Fresno

http://www.hoy.es/20120222/local/cac...202221710.html

El gusano del pino, probablemente la peor plaga que puede afectar a los árboles, acaba de reaparecer. La Junta de Extremadura ha confirmado el hallazgo de un ejemplar afectado por el bursaphelenchus xylophilus -más conocido como nematodo o gusano del pino- en un ejemplar del monte público Toriña, en el término de Valverde del Fresno, a tan sólo 580 metros de la frontera con Portugal y a 45 kilómetros del municipio cacereño de Villanueva de la Sierra, donde se detectó un pino infectado en diciembre del año 2008. Sólo hay otros dos precedentes más en toda Europa: uno en Neves (Pontevedra) y otro en Portugal. 

De hecho, todo el territorio continental del país vecino más la isla de Madeira están declarados como zonas infectadas (en azul):


Fuente: http://silvicultor.blogspot.com/2010...-del-pino.html

La Unión Europea obliga a tomar una serie de medidas drásticas cada vez que se confirma un positivo por nematodo del pino. En el año 2008, tras la aparición de un pino afectado en la sierra de Dios Padre, la Junta de Extremadura trazó una circunferencia de seguridad de veinte kilómetros de radio en torno al ejemplar, y siguiendo las directrices de la UE, obligó a talar 225.000 árboles de la sierra de Gata. Y a hacerlo, además, en dos meses, lo que generó cierta alarma entre quienes tenían fincas dentro de esos veinte kilómetros del perímetro de seguridad. Al confirmarse este segundo positivo, «de forma inmediata -informa el Ejecutivo autonómico-, los técnicos de la Dirección General de Agricultura y Ganadería han iniciado las prospecciones dentro del foco y ya se han tomado muestras de 150 ejemplares en la zona para comprobar su estado». El Plan de Acción elaborado por la administración extremeña, que trabaja de forma coordinada con el Ministerio de Agricultura y Ganadería, incluirá la creación de esa zona de seguridad de veinte kilómetros de radio en torno al pino infectado en el monte público Toriña. Esa superficie equivale a 45.000 hectáreas. La Junta ya ha adelantado que ese perímetro se mantendrá al menos cuatro años. Que esté vigente significa, entre otras cosas, que en esa zona en cuarentena no puede entrar ni salir un solo listón de madera si antes no ha sido sometido a un tratamiento térmico específico, para el que se requiere una maquinaria determinada de la que no disponen todas las explotaciones madereras. De vigilar el cumplimiento de esta medida se encargará la Guardia Civil, que como ya ocurrió tras detectarse el pino infectado en Villanueva de la Sierra, aumentará los controles sobre los camiones cargados de madera que se mueven por la zona.

El bursaphelenchus xylophilus lo causa un gusano que mide 1,5 milímetros y que produce la seca de los pinos. A día de hoy, no hay tratamiento posible contra él, y la única medida posible es la prevención. De hecho, la Junta de Extremadura lleva más de una década haciendo prospecciones dentro de su labor preventiva, lo que no ha evitado que en la región se hayan dado dos de los cuatro casos confirmados hasta ahora en Europa.

----------


## REEGE

Una noticia pésima para la zona...
Un abrazo F. Lázaro.

----------


## Phoracantha

una gran noticia

no conozco pinares naturales en Portugal ni en toda Extremadura... sí los conozco plantados en lugares que no les corresponde estar, en el dominio del alcornoque, el quejigo, el melojo o la encina

para colmo cuando hay un incendio propagan con mucha más facilidad el fuego que si el incendio se produjera sobre alcornoques, encinas y demás... no hay más que ver lo que acaba de pasar en Valencia, o lo que pasó en el Alto Tajo en aquel fatídico incendio con varios fallecidos

a ver si nos sacudimos de una vez la estafa de los cultivos de coníferas y empezamos a demandar que las repoblaciones, de hacerse, se hagan con las especies y los métodos adecuados y menos impactantes... nada que ver con la inmensa escabechina que hizo el ICONA a los bosques y matorrales mediterráneos a mediados del siglo pasado

----------

